# 25 foot short post koi pond bridge



## Gardengridges (Apr 15, 2011)

25 foot short post koi Garden Bridges @ www.redwoodgardenbridges.com


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

very cool!! I think I need t make one of these.


----------



## Gardengridges (Apr 15, 2011)

Eric,

Thank you , If you need any help let me know. I have done a few of these . 
www.redwoodgardenbridges.com


----------

